# Cubers in Zeeland or south Netherlands



## cuber8208 (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi, I'm a British student studying in Vlissingen and a lot of the Dutch cubers (from what I can tell) are quite a way north of me which sucks... Is anyone closer to home for me to meet up and cube with?


----------

